# Homemade Creations >  -Just another day at work... DIY Industrial Grade Gag Balls

## DIYSwede

*Q & D Instant Assignment:* Drill and chamfer 10,5 mm holes thru a batch of 48 mm pool balls,
drill 2 of same thru a 50 mm trailer tow-hook, take down its thread from 20 mm to M16 x 2 mm
*NOTE: 3-jaw "just barely" holding the ball while turning...*



Turn over and drill 10,5 mm into centre of ball, chamfer. Put in drill press at 130 deg - drill 10,5 angled hole from base, chamfer.



Drill 10,5 mm and chamfer the 7 provided pool balls of lovely, smelly and dusty phenolic...



Try-fit an 8 mm SS steel wire thru the works. (Dummy model prototype at bin's bottom)



-Colorful and merry result, eh? 

*"-For those special times, where ordinary gag balls just won't hack it..."*

----------

